# gateway 500se reboot w xp need drivers



## teewee (Feb 15, 2009)

I just rebooted a gateway 500se (mfatxpnt nmz 500se) with win xp. The computer wont let me go online to get the drivers updated or installed, So here i am looking for these drivers...Eathernet controller, multimedia audio, SM bus, universal serial bus and finaly the video cont. If anyone can help me find a link I would appericate it. Thanks, Teewee


----------



## teewee (Feb 15, 2009)

teewee said:


> I just rebooted a gateway 500se (mfatxpnt nmz 500se) with win xp. The computer wont let me go online to get the drivers updated or installed, So here i am looking for these drivers...Eathernet controller, multimedia audio, SM bus, universal serial bus and finaly the video cont. If anyone can help me find a link I would appericate it. Thanks, Teewee


the motherboard in this comp is an INTEL FW8280IDB Where the computer says model number it has these numbers 0027504168 thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Here is a link for your drivers:
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/dlcenter.asp?cmpid=topnav&sn=0027504168

Be sure to install the Chipset Driver first.

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------

